# Camping and pipe smoking



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, so this may be a dumb question but is it safe to smoke a pipe while camping? As far as attracting critters. I know that animals aren't drawn to the smell of smoke (duh) but what about some sweeter smelling pipe tobacco smokes? I love camping, and even attained eagle scout last year but would love it even more if I were enjoying a pipe in the great outdoors. I'm pretty sure the answer is "no, they aren't attracted to the smell" (except for maybe the smoke of some heavy aromatics) but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

As far as I know, and my own experience, its safe. It'll even help to keep the mosquitos away


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Contrary to what some believe, wildlife from all over the world have learned to associate the smell of tobacco smoke with food. While abroad I've seen monkeys tear into a zip-corded back-pack to steal menthol cigarettes and MRE's and whatever else they could eat. They learned through conditioning by people that there was good stuff in there. I've even seen some pick up a cigarette butt and smoke it. It's been reported that species such as bears, big cats, and other scavenger/predators were attracted to the smell due to associating it with possible food at the source of the smell. Their having been fed either intentionally or by scraps left in the open or by poorly stored food supplies. I've also had a whitetail deer come from directly downwind as if for no other reason but just to see where my cigarette smoke was coming from. Some animals may fear the smell and avoid it altogether. It could go either way I guess. No experience with pipe smoke as I'm a pretty new pipe smoker.

This being said, do what you enjoy and enjoy what you do..... I'm not trying to turn you off to your idea. I know a good cigar is quite nice around a campfire so I know a pipe would be just as good or better.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I bring a diverse collection of pipes and tobacco whenever I camp. Of course, bring an English blend to smoke around the fire. I find that a nice VaPer blend is excellent mid-morning. Also, one of my favorites to smoke while camping is Butternut Burley. I even have a freehand plateau Bjarne to smoke it out of. Also, bring cobs to a campground, the other campers can't help but stare!

I've never been attack by a deer, or a monkey, due to smoking a pipe. The tobacco does put off a smell, though, which some animals will mistake as food. Of course, bears have torn doors off of cars to get at deodorant also, so go figure. 

I use the same rules for tobacco and pipes as for food. Put it away at night so the animals don't try to get to it. Other than that, there's no better atmosphere to smoke a pipe than camping!!

WWhermit
ipe:

PS I live in the mountains, and find that bees tend to buzz around my head when I smoke a pipe. Don't blame the bees, blame the good smelling tobacco!


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! I would have gone ahead and done it either way, but I was just wondering lol.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Camping was invented for the sake of pipe smoking.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

SmokinJohnny said:


> Camping was invented for the sake of pipe smoking.


Completely agree here. Nothing beats sitting by a camp fire on a cool summer evening, with the trees swaying gently in the breeze, the crickets chirping, and other summery stuff happening in the background, and smoking a pipe! 
Ahh, now I want to go smoke by a campfire... It doesn't help that it was in the high 80s today, and it is really starting to feel like summer!


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

jfserma, a picture tells 1000 words, eh?


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

SmokinJohnny said:


> jfserma, a picture tells 1000 words, eh?


There ya go. That's what im talkin about :nod:


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, you know you can just "mark" your territory around a reasonable perimeter of the camp and they will probably leave you alone. That and some firecrackers(if legal in your area). Though a bear might just get pissed and kick your a$$.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> ................
> 
> I've never been attack by a deer, or a monkey, due to smoking a pipe.................
> 
> ...


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> WWhermit said:
> 
> 
> > ................
> ...


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

SmokinJohnny said:


> jfserma, a picture tells 1000 words, eh?


There you go. That's the way to smoke a pipe!


----------

